# help : carrés multicolores sur écran



## marinemarin (4 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai un iBook G4 (mac OSx) et j'ai des carrés multicolores qui apparaissent sur mon écran. Parfois ils remplissent tout l'écran (et disparaissent quand je bouge la souris).
Mais c'est de pire en pire et j'espère avoir une réponse (assez simple, je suis pas pro) pour résoudre ce problème....avant que je ne puisse plus vous écrire tellement mon écran sera recouvert de couleurs.
Merci pour vos réponses...rapides


----------



## SadChief (4 Octobre 2010)

marinemarin a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un iBook G4 (mac OSx) et j'ai des carrés multicolores qui apparaissent sur mon écran. Parfois ils remplissent tout l'écran (et disparaissent quand je bouge la souris).
> Mais c'est de pire en pire et j'espère avoir une réponse (assez simple, je suis pas pro) pour résoudre ce problème....avant que je ne puisse plus vous écrire tellement mon écran sera recouvert de couleurs.
> Merci pour vos réponses...rapides



J'ai eu un problème similaire sur un iBook G4 de quelqu'un (1 GHz).
Serre d'abord les quatre vis sur le côté de l'écran avec une clé appropriée (clé Allen) - c'est un mauvais contact.
Si cela ne règle pas ton problème, essaie de presser doucement le dos de l'écran à différents endroits sur le contour pour voir où est le point sensible (l'image redevenant normale en pressant un peu). Si c'est le cas, glisse un bout de papier plié entre l'écran et le contour pour le caler à cet endroit-là (papier, ou un morceau de cuir d'une chaussure ancienne que tu gardais dans ta cave sans trop savoir pourquoi, etc).
Voilà une solution qui n'as pas l'air très compliqué


----------



## marinemarin (16 Octobre 2010)

Merci SadChief,

Depuis que j'ai resserré les vis, je n'ai plus eu de carrés multicolores ni d'autres problèmes d'écran. Espérons que ça continue !


----------



## SadChief (16 Octobre 2010)

marinemarin a dit:


> Merci SadChief,
> 
> Depuis que j'ai resserré les vis, je n'ai plus eu de carrés multicolores ni d'autres problèmes d'écran. Espérons que ça continue !



Si tu es content, alors moi aussi 
Pourvu que ça dure (comme disait la mère de Napoléon 1er  )
@+


Sadchief


----------

